# Hello from young British composer: William 'Reflektive' Rice



## Reflektive (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

It's great to have found this forum and all of the highly distinguished people who seem to hang out here!

I'm a young (20 year old) British composer based in Cambridge & London (for now at least, maybe LA one day!). My primary gig for the last 18 months has been as ghost composer/ sound designer/ engineer/ web designer etc. to Sheridan Tongue (http://www.SheridanTongue.com) As well as several short films and other independent projects.

I play flute/ piano/ guitar(s)/ soprano sax/ bass/ drums in approximate order of ability (from diploma on flute to some vague ability to keep time nicely on drums /\~O ).

I'm massively interested in sampling and sound design and have developed quite a number of unique instruments (primarily Kontakt based) for Sheridan's projects as well as my own. KSP gets me all excited! Maybee I'll release some of my sampler instruments for free to the V.I. community in the not so distant future.

I'm currently working towards building myself a website (finally!) and blog, and getting a showreel I'm really proud of. So watch this space - http://www.reflektive.com

I have _lots_ to learn and hopefully quite a bit to say/share on V.I. control so here goes..... :arrow:


----------



## sebuko (Jun 22, 2009)

welcome o-[][]-o


----------

